# Cyclone Coasters Monark May Ride!  May 7 2017



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

The idea for a Monark themed Coasters Ride has been kicked around since last year sometime. The plan was to host it this March, but many of us wanted to check out the local 626 Goldenstreets ride and others were going to be out of town. So....let's try for Monark May!(Still has a lil ring to it,right?) I've seen several Monarks on the monthly Coasters rides, so thought it'd be great to see them all together. Be it a sweet Duralium Silver King, Monark 4/5 Bar or a post war tanker, let's see them! Post up the Monark you plan to ride...and if it's a pile of parts lying in the corner of the garage or still in the box...get to it! You have almost 2 months! See you there!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 13, 2017)

no way mine will be done by then,but I hope to make the swap meet and ride.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 13, 2017)

Firestones OK?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Firestones OK?



As long as it's built by Monark


----------



## the2finger (Mar 13, 2017)

Hoeboye


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

@cyclonecoaster.com
@John
@Vintage Paintworx
@Pedal pushers
@lulu
@rustjunkie
@mrg
@fordmike65


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 13, 2017)

I am building a secret Monark.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I am building a secret Monarch.



Monarch or Monark??


----------



## the2finger (Mar 13, 2017)

Monarch


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 13, 2017)

Monark


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 13, 2017)

The bike is called _____.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 13, 2017)

Juss mess n wiff u


----------



## Pedal pushers (Mar 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @cyclonecoaster.com
> @John
> @Vintage Paintworx
> @Pedal pushers
> ...




This will force me to make time to change my flat tire on my Monark. Cool. Thanks


----------



## the2finger (Mar 14, 2017)

The Stones will be a rollin


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 15, 2017)

*This will be another fun themed ride ---- I am shooting for the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet to be on May 7th too where I will have some Monarks for sale too for May 7th ...I need to clear it with Chris of the PIKE restaurant & bar before I officially announce the swapmeet here .. Thanks Mike for getting another themed ride going .. Ride Vintage - Frank 













WingbarHotRodWEB



 cyclonecoaster.com
 Jun 3, 2013





*


----------



## slick (Mar 15, 2017)

I just might have a couple monarks to bring.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Mar 17, 2017)

Should I bring this??? Or......


----------



## slick (Mar 17, 2017)

Or the Pigeon Poop Imperial...or....


----------



## the2finger (Mar 17, 2017)

Bring the Imperial


----------



## slick (Mar 17, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Bring the Imperial




If it stays together for the 5 hour road trip. Not much metal left. Both fenders have massive holes and the rack.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 17, 2017)

That's the best monark I've ever seen


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 17, 2017)

the2finger said:


> That's the best monark I've ever seen



??? which one? Should I bring my Monark concoction?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> ??? which one? Should I bring my Monark concoction?
> 
> View attachment 437464



That thing is SWEET!!!...But it's screaming for a McCauley/Monark feather guard.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2017)

I really like those loop tail frames.


----------



## tuscankid (Apr 7, 2017)

looking for monarch silver king 26 inch wheel hextube frame and fork or near complete bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2017)

BUMP!!!! Who's going and what Monark are you riding?!?!?!?


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll be riding my '48.


----------



## 58tornado (Apr 21, 2017)

im going.. be riding my firestone.


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bringing this


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I'll be riding my '48.
> 
> View attachment 454803



reel nice old 48 Jacob I like it !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 25, 2017)

Ill be ridin this ,ive been workin on it for the last month or so here n there,workin out all the kinks.55 Coupe De Ville..See you there!



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 58tornado (Apr 28, 2017)

Added the saddle bags and the homie!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 28, 2017)

I thought I would finally have my 48 Super Deluxe done, maybe next year.

I'll bring this one.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll be bringing the '49 stone


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 28, 2017)

Monark may how awesome!
Is anyone going to this ride from the riverside area? I sold a bike to a friend on here and hes going to be in long beach, wanted to ask if i could give his bike to anyone who is going from riverside to the coasters ride, to give him it. I wasnt planning to go to long beach (ill be on the road a lot). Thanks for the help friends


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Monark may how awesome!
> Is anyone going to this ride from the riverside area? I sold a bike to a friend on here and hes going to be in long beach, wanted to ask if i could give his bike to anyone who is going from riverside to the coasters ride, to give him it. I wasnt planning to go to long beach (ill be on the road a lot). Thanks for the help friends



You gotta come to the swap Amanda! At least come and say Hi!


----------



## 58tornado (Apr 28, 2017)

Added the mud flaps!!


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 29, 2017)

@fordmike65 i really dont think im up for driving to long beach  im probably gonna meet up with brian between riverside and monrovia. But im torn - maybe we will come down to long beach! We will be so close! Maybe i can get diana to do the ride haha. Wed need to borrow bikes though. And also i have a friend meeting us in riverside too so idk. Let me do some additional planning. I hate to miss out on a ride. Although my luck ill break another bike. Frank knows what im talking about haha


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 1, 2017)

If i only had 4 legs and 2 asses .i could bringem both.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> If i only had 4 legs and 2 asses .i could bringem both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're friends have butts, right?? Invite them to ride your bike!


----------



## slick (May 1, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> If i only had 4 legs and 2 asses .i could bringem both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know a ton of asses. Oh wait. You meant.... well.... nevermind. Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2017)

slick said:


> I know a ton of asses. Oh wait. You meant.... well.... nevermind. Lol


----------



## slick (May 2, 2017)

Ill be riding whats left of this.....


----------



## King Louie (May 2, 2017)

Decisions decisions , prewar or postwar ?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Decisions decisions , prewar or postwar ?
> 
> View attachment 460453
> 
> View attachment 460454



I vote Pre


----------



## slick (May 2, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Decisions decisions , prewar or postwar ?
> 
> View attachment 460453
> 
> View attachment 460454





I vote Prewar also.. I'm sure there will be a good 40+ super deluxes there including my crusty imperial. Nothing wrong with that because I own a bunch of postwar, but I dig the early stuff.


----------



## King Louie (May 2, 2017)

slick said:


> I vote Prewar also.. I'm sure there will be a good 40+ super deluxes there including my crusty imperial. Nothing wrong with that because I own a bunch of postwar, but I dig the early stuff.



My MW isn't complete original but it's a Monark , lol your right probably less of them too


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2017)

slick said:


> Ill be riding whats left of this.....View attachment 460317 View attachment 460318 View attachment 460319 View attachment 460320



Holy crap...you better not hit any speed bumps


----------



## the2finger (May 2, 2017)

Hey kids looks like rain, hail maybe even thunder for Sunday's ride. That might just do that rusty Imperial in.


----------



## slick (May 3, 2017)

The holes in the rack and fenders help the rain roll off better. Lol


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 4, 2017)

That is some serious patina Chris! Lol.


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2017)

Ok, I finally pulled this one out of the box, and got it all serviced up.
It didn't look like it needed much until I pulled the wheels off to put some fresh tires on, and then the you might as wells kicked in.
It's a little spindly for a guy my size, but what an interesting design.
If I had an Airstream trailer, I'd hang this thing off the back just for visual effect.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, I finally pulled this one out of the box, and got it all serviced up.
> It didn't look like it needed much until I pulled the wheels off to put some fresh tires on, and then the you might as wells kicked in.
> It's a little spindly for a guy my size, but what an interesting design.
> If I had an Airstream trailer, I'd hang this thing off the back just for visual effect.View attachment 462559 View attachment 462560 View attachment 462561



Great to see it ready to roll!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, I finally pulled this one out of the box, and got it all serviced up.
> It didn't look like it needed much until I pulled the wheels off to put some fresh tires on, and then the you might as wells kicked in.
> It's a little spindly for a guy my size, but what an interesting design.
> If I had an Airstream trailer, I'd hang this thing off the back just for visual effect.View attachment 462559 View attachment 462560 View attachment 462561



Great bike Marty.  I'm glad to see that you are finally unboxing some more bikes


----------



## 58tornado (May 6, 2017)

Ready to ride tomorrow!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2017)

58tornado said:


> Ready to ride tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 462781



Awesome! Us too! Hope the rain holds up!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2017)

Amazing line up today! Thanks to all that came to show off their beautiful Monarks!


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2017)

@fordmike65   Slick's Monark makes your Mercury Longtank look shiny


----------



## King Louie (May 7, 2017)

Great Swapmeet & Ride today , heres some pics


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 7, 2017)

So i went with the Coupe de VILLAIN and my boy Vic came out with his super shiny  silverking



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 7, 2017)

Heres a few that showed up today



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 10, 2017)

Here's a few photos-had a great time.

Thank you :-D


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 464820 View attachment 464814 View attachment 464815 View attachment 464817 View attachment 464818 View attachment 464819 Here's a few photos-had a great time.
> 
> Thank you :-D



Just saw this.that's the elusive and illustrious Mrs. island in the third pic.


----------

